
Vinylon: The National Fabric of North Korea - eigenvalue
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinylon
======
simonblack
That brings back unpleasant memories of the 'Drip-Dry' nylon shirts of the
early 1960s.

They were clammy, hot in warm weather, and you "lived" (more likely: died!) in
a death-trap if you happened to get too close to a flame.

